# Burstner Delphin 680 Ebox I LCD Control Interface Problem



## Hafod (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi all
I have just tried to start / monitor my Burstner 12v system via the LCD Control Panel. The LCD Panel attempts to display a text initialisation screen then immediately reverts to a 'black' (high contrast) LCD display. When inserted into either of two 'holsters' for the panel the results are the same - black display. I have used switch cleaner on the contacts at the rear of the panel and changed the battery in LCD the control panel. An audible click can be heard in the Ebox when the LCD panel is inserted into either holster suggesting it is communicating with it. And, therefore I think I have a faulty Control Panel and not main Electronics Unit. Both leisure and van (Renault Master) batteries are within fully charged range and all fuses have been checked and are OK.

Has anyone experienced similar problems? I look forward to your replies.
Many thanks in advance.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish I could offer some help Ha.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum hafod.

I'm afraid I can't help but I'm giving your post a boost. 

Would it be an idea to post a pic, in case the same unit is used in other MHs?


----------

